# Are my corn snake eggs infertile?



## SpiritSerpents

If they can do this... yes, yes they are.

These are slugs. They are yellowy and sticky. The natural shape of them doesn't really matter. Fertile eggs can be tiny and torpedo-shaped like these eggs.





















But unlike fertile eggs, which are plump and firm.... these are gooshy. A little pressure on the egg is all you need to tell likely-fertile from outright slug.


----------



## mariex4

am not to sure bout snake eggs but have you candled them, if you see vains id leave them in the incubator, id of thought the egg should be hard but i may be wrong, keepo incubating till somebody who knows about snake eggs comes along, good luck


----------



## SpiritSerpents

mariex4 said:


> am not to sure bout snake eggs but have you candled them, if you see vains id leave them in the incubator, id of thought the egg should be hard but i may be wrong, keepo incubating till somebody who knows about snake eggs comes along, good luck


I answered the infertile question in the first sentence:

Yes. Those are slugs. There is no question they are slugs. Fertile eggs _don't do that._

If I left those on the countertop, in a few hours they would be hard as rock. That is another way to check whether your eggs are outright duds. A fertile egg will feel the same, firm with some give, after a few hours.

This thread is an informative one. I see so many people asking "are these slugs?" and this is a really simple way to tell. Next time please actually read the body of the thread. Nearly every sentence declares the fact that these are slugs.


----------

